# Egg a day/ tearing eyes



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

4.5 months, started the egg yoke as advised, likes the whites so she gets whole egg. Gave her 1/4, then 1/2 now she gets the whole egg. Her face is staying wet from tearing. Could this be related, is this a sign of teething or something I should be worried about? :help:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci still has tearing. I was wondering the same thing. It is *clear*, but I still have to wash her face every few days with baby soap. I usually do it the same time I give her a butt bath! lol 

I have no answer, but I wanted to jump in on this thread and see what everyone else has to say on the matter.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tearing is clear, no smell.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp tears but it doesnt look clear unless its just the color of his hair being wet, but i dont think so. It doesnt seem to have an odor.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My 10.5 week old puppy gets half an egg yolk every day. He's been getting it for awhile, as the breeder fed him egg yolk as well (she didn't give him the whites and told me not to as well - said it might give him diarrhea). I haven't seen any tearing. He's black, so I might not notice as much as I would if he had a light colored face.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think Gucci's tears have a funny smell. Not an uber obnoxious smell, but definately when she has tears on her face it smells different than the rest of her. Mild scent, but noticeable.

Oh, and I should add, I don't feed her egg that often. In fact, she went about 3-4 weeks recently without one and she still teared. I've wondered if she has allergies? Sometimes she sneezes too...but where we live in Virginia, there is practically a fog of pollen!

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Tripps little hairs around the eyes irritate him. He wont let me near his eyes to i can trim them. He squirms all over when i try so what i do cut is very uneven.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do any trimming of hair or nails RIGHT after I get her out of the bath and she's still in towel before blow drying. She won't fight me at ALL then. But any other time, forget it!

I'm trying to let the hair around her eyes grow out. I had to cut some off because of tear staining when she was wee little.

Also, Shannon.....you can really trim it nicely with "thread cutters" from the fabric store, they have very short blades, like 3/4 an inch or so and are about $8. Easier to handle when cutting near the eyes too.

Kara


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

in a puppy, often the tearing is from teething. There can be a world of possibilities if they tear when they are older.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Normally, Smarty's face is dry. Her hair is now growing over her eyes and that could be the problem, I guess, but I don't think so. She will rub her face on the sofa, leather thank goodness, but not constantly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't tried the eggs, but Shelby tears and Kodi doesn't. It has always been this way. I think it is just the dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hopefully, Greg is right and it is just a puppy thing. She does have some signs of allergies though! She'll go up and sniff a flower and sneeze!

But I use these scissors to trim around her eyes and her pads. They are really easy to handle in a precise way

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/shopp...&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=thread+clipper

I *am* the expert on scissors. I only own about 894585940 pairs! lol

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats a good idea Kara. I bought round tipped scissors but they are long. Very hard to hold him & cut with those. I will have to try that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I give Rufus powdered egg yolk on his kibble daily. He also tears but I don't know if it related to the egg yolk. ? He's still young and has all those hairs so close to his eyes. I'm determined NOT to cut them so we just have to keep the area washed and dried well. He uses his paws to swipe the hairs away from his eyes like a cat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My maltese went thru a horrible tear staining age when she was a puppy and it was in relation to her teeth. I couldn't get her face white for the life of me. We made sure the hair stayed out of the eyes and still no luck. It eventually calmed down and when I look back, I think it was teething related. She still gets tear staining when I don't stay up on cleaning her face and when the season's change, you can tell, Belle gets allergies going. Dora isn't nearly as bad but half of her face is colored. Gezz I need a black dog!


----------



## amorhavanese (May 5, 2007)

*eggs /tear staining*

I don't think eggs have anything to do one way or another with tear staining. I don't feed eggs just to much cholestrol .There really are so many things that can casue tear staining. Puppies get it from teething and bad water or red yeast infections.
You can treat it with antibiotics but not until the permanent teeth are in.
Mary
Amor Havanese


----------



## amorhavanese (May 5, 2007)

*eggs/tear staining*

Hi Paige,
It only works if it is a red yeast infection which the vet can determine for you.
Mary
Amor Havanese


----------

